
Slow television - galfarragem
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_television
======
tgb
Reminds me of [http://astronaut.io/#](http://astronaut.io/#) \- a page that
plays Youtube videos that "no one" has seen before. Just random moments of
people's lives they wanted to capture, then a few seconds later, something
else. It's highly soothing and rather touching. Kids singing, school projects,
birthdays, strange nothings that you have no idea why they videoed, let alone
uploaded, it.

------
Angostura
The BBC had been showing some excellent slow TV recently on BBC 4. I
particularly liked the bus journey through the Yorkshire Dales
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p044g8yx](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p044g8yx)
and Autralia's Ghan train - which runs North to South through the red centre
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0bq3jnv](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0bq3jnv)

List of all the programmes in their slow season:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Four_Goes_Slow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Four_Goes_Slow)

------
johnwatson11218
Doug Stanhope was talking about how he was in Norway and there was a 12 hour
show that was all about a single boat trip. He said he loved that kind of tv
and that even if he had been on that boat ride he would have stayed in his
cabin and just watched the televised version. He made a joke about how he
would have to stay and watch the whole thing just to see how it all turned
out.

------
galfarragem
Examples of slow TV:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18457671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18457671)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458442)

------
jfoutz
Not exactly the same thing, but I found breath of the wild 100%speedruns
pretty calming and engaging. Mostly link running. Occasional intense battles.
Every 15 min or so, you see something really clever.

I know it’s not quite the same thing, but the game is so expansive I think it
points in the same direction.

------
snorkel
Reminds me of Desert Bus [https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-
technology/desert-b...](https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-
technology/desert-bus-the-very-worst-video-game-ever-created)

------
TheMiddleMan
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SlowTV/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SlowTV/)

------
kristianp
This reminds me of watching surfing competitions. Much of the time is spent
watching competitors wait for waves, which is very peaceful to watch.

It would be great if someone live-streamed walking along a beach for a few
hours.

------
toofy
I would love to see more content which falls in the between this and the
extremely overedited-for-excitement stuff which seems so pervasive now.

------
gm6001
The cycling grand tours are 95% slow TV actually.

